# Algae on Anubias



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

What kind of algae eater can I get to clean the algae off of my plants that in turn wont damage them & that my Africans wont kill?

Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I have read that a lot if people use bristlenose plecos successfully. I have rubber lip plecos in my all male Hap/Peacock tank with no problems. I have also read that some cichlids kill the plecos. I guess it is hit or miss. Worth a shot if you ask me. I would put them in the tank at night to help them get a chance to get acclimated.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I had an algae problem that I was struggling with. I went on a short 1 wk vacation and left the lights off and of course didn't feed. When I came back the tank was completly clean of algae. I mean it was spotless. I should mention that I do have nerite snails and malaysian mystery snails.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My plecos don't clean my anubias. I think it's more a trick of getting the right balance of light and nutrients in your tank. CO2 helps too.


----------



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

testeve said:


> I have read that a lot if people use bristlenose plecos successfully. I have rubber lip plecos in my all male Hap/Peacock tank with no problems. I have also read that some cichlids kill the plecos. I guess it is hit or miss. Worth a shot if you ask me. I would put them in the tank at night to help them get a chance to get acclimated.


Yea, I have 2 Rubber nose Plecos that only clean the glass & rocks. :thumb:


----------



## DRWalker (Mar 9, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> My plecos don't clean my anubias. I think it's more a trick of getting the right balance of light and nutrients in your tank. CO2 helps too.


I've cut down on lighting time, nutrients are well enough to keep them alive without offsetting the tanks chemistry for the Africans. Havent tried CO2 though. =D>


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

My rubber nose clean my anubias and my sword plants.

To be perfectly honest. I have had several different types of planted tanks over he past 7 years with lots if different species of plants, soils, lighting, etc...

Anubias is relatively slow growing and the leaves last a long time, so under high light set ups they tend to melt or grow a lot of algae. Right now I have anubias in three tanks all with different levels of lighting. The anubias is flourishing in a 15 gallon hexagon tank with a 5 yr old 8 watt aquaglo bulb. The tank is a jungle of java ferns and anubias. It grows awesome with no algae whatsoever. I add 0 nutrients and 0 co2. I set it up in my kids room as a low maintenance experiment. I have a big school if neons in there. The tank is nails!!  I do water changes once a month and that's it. It's the easiest tank I have ever owned. I have had it setup for the past 2 years this way.

My point is that anubias prefers low lighting. If you can put it In a shaded area it will do better and not grow algae.

I always tell people that plants are living things and they have preferences just like fish do... If you want your plants to thrive give them the right environment.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Kind of off the subject, but are Anubias and Jave Fern good choices for low light cichlid aquariums? What other plant options would you consider for a plant eating cichlid fish tank?


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

tankhead said:


> Kind of off the subject, but are Anubias and Jave Fern good choices for low light cichlid aquariums? What other plant options would you consider for a plant eating cichlid fish tank?


Vallisneria and swords are also popular. It sort of depends on your fish. Some eat plants and some don't. I have seen mixed comments on this forum the past year. Also, Swords and Valls probably need more lighting and nutrients.

Personally, I prefer the ferns and the anubias because most cichlids like to dig and these plants are rhizome plants and can be attached to rocks or driftwood. Most people use thread and tie the plants, but I prefer to use super glue gel. Once tied or glued to the object the plant will eventually grab ahold of the object on it's own and the thread can be removed. Also, anubias and ferns thrive in low light environments and don't require a lot of nutrients or other care. There are lots of different types of anubias and fern plants, so you aren't imited to a specfic look.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks. I think I will try the ferns and anubias. I am not wanting to put a lot of effort into plants regarding extra lighting and nutrients. It's really tough and expensive to light up my 250g tank.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

when you say low lighting. How much are we talking about 6 hours a day?


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

marius432 said:


> when you say low lighting. How much are we talking about 6 hours a day?


Actually I was more referring to the intensity of the lighting. They really don't prefer bright lighting. They prefer dim light or can be in the shade of another plant or rock. The isn't I time the light is on is a different issue. I have a 5 year old 8 watt fluorescent bulb on a tall 15gallon tank and my ferns and anubias are thriving!!! I leave that light on for about 12 hours a day.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I run my light about 10-12 hours per day and use a double strip fluorescent light. I've looked at the high output, LED's and halide lights, but just don't want to make that sort of investment for such a large set up. I think if I did do a planted tank, I would look to do a riparium where I could grow the plants out of the tank.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

tankhead said:


> I run my light about 10-12 hours per day and use a double strip fluorescent light. I've looked at the high output, LED's and halide lights, but just don't want to make that sort of investment for such a large set up. I think if I did do a planted tank, I would look to do a riparium where I could grow the plants out of the tank.


How many watts are the bulbs?

Those other high output bulbs will probably cause more problems with algae than thy are worth. Unless you have plants these high output full spectrum lights are unnecessary. However, I do like the shimmer affect that LED's provide.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I forget the watts on my bulbs. They are not HO for sure. I do like the LED's, but not for the price to light up a 6ft tank.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The best luck I ever had with Anubias is in Tropheus tanks. They keep them spotless without damaging the plants! Of course considering the special care requirements Tropheus have you don't want to dump a few into any old tank to keep the Anubias clean, but if you have a Tropheus tank, give Anubias a try!


----------



## RV Aquascapes (Mar 19, 2013)

How have you managed to keep the tropheus from picking at the bristle noses? They seem to have similar personalities to those of Malawis and I've yet to save a pleco from the Malawi wrath.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My BN do fine with Malawi, Tangs and Victorians. They just have to survive the first month and then they are good for life.


----------

